# Honda En 2500 Generator



## PDQ GTO (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
Would like to know if any of you are using the Honda EN 2500, 2500 watt generator? I just picked one up for camping and quake power outages and she is a great machine, but rather loud. I have searched for aftermarket exhaust systems, but have found nothing.

Any thoughts / advice would be much appreciated...









Thank you,
Chad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use it for emergencies but not camping. Save your money on attempts to make it quieter as you will not really be happy with the results.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 3, 2008)

10-4, thanks for the Info...I still can't believe Honda does not offer an aftermarket exhaust. When do they ever mis a chance to make $???



CamperAndy said:


> Use it for emergencies but not camping. Save your money on attempts to make it quieter as you will not really be happy with the results.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The problem is it's not just the exhaust that generates the noise. Noise also comes from the engine directly and the intake. If you look at the quiet generators they use an integrated frame, housing, intake and exhaust to keep the noise down. You'll get some benefit with a more restrictive exhaust but it still won't be very quiet.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

This is not an exhaust fix but a noise reducing alternative. I have a Yamaha ef2600 and am going to build a generator box based on plans I saw in a recent issue of Cottage Life. I tried to find it online to no avail.

Essentially you make the box, somewhat larger than the gennie, out of thin plywood with insulation sandwiched between an outer and inner layer of wood. 2X2 or 1X2 are used around the edges. They recommend styrofoam insulation, but I'll use whatever I have in my garage. Make the front drop down or hinged at the sides, as well have the top open with hinges, and both sides hinged at the rear. Face the generator away from where your camper or cabin is, and run it with the sides and front open to allow ventilation. The sides hinged at the back are left open at 90 degrees to closed, allowing further deflection away from your living quarters. Of course this is a little rude in a crowded campsite, but at my cabin the closest neighbor is 4 miles away. And I'm armed up there so whose going to argue?

For daytime battery top up on site shouldn't be too bad.

When I build it I'll possibly post pictures (if I can figure out to)

Exhaust in small engines is finicky as you tend to rob power when you quiet it up, like putting a quiet pipe on a riding tractor only to discover that you have lost a lot of cutting power. Not that I've ever done that..................


----------

